# Dang poachers



## Nitro_boy (Apr 1, 2005)

Well guys I had a great hunt going on tonight with my nephew and watched two does work toward us and through a small group of woods that only I have access to. Well we are on a fencerow with a cornfield on our left that noone has permission to hunt and I can see to the edge of which is my land. 5 minutes after deer crossed into woods a slug gun goes off 200 yards directly in front of us in said corn field where we had been watching for an hour. Sum bitch then tried to sneak down that fencerow when I yelled at him. We got into an argument to which he replied he was sighting in his deer gun. He then threatened me. He was in full camo and sitting in weeds for at least an hour. I waited for him to go back to his house and we got down and went back to the truck. I was shaken up pretty bad. All of you know gun season doesn't start until tomorrow and now I'm worried about this dirtbag. I called the tipline and an waiting on a call. I couldn't see his face just his stature and address he walked to. Anyone else had something like this happen to them?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Since when do you need full camo to sight in a gun. Did he actually shoot a deer? Were you in the tree stand the whole time?


----------



## Scioto jetsled (Jun 26, 2008)

I was out bowhunting this evening in a pretty rural area of ross county and I could have swore it was gun season already by the amount of shots being fired.....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Scioto jetsled said:


> I was out bowhunting this evening in a pretty rural area of ross county and I could have swore it was gun season already by the amount of shots being fired.....


that would be your weekend warriors or in this case, your ONE weekend a year warriors. ill bet 50% of the shots you heard today were out of brand new guns or guns that werent touched since last year. be safe, the tip line is for reporting KNOWN violations. if you didnt see any law being broken, i highly doubt anyone will come out, but it doesnt hurt to report it.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

this low life will try to sneak in some were ,and if he dose take you camera and take lots of pic of him and were he heads and fallow his ass, try to get plate number,if he is trespassing


----------



## Nitro_boy (Apr 1, 2005)

Yes I was in the stand the entire time and it had been over an hour and he didn't walk in while we were there. He snuck down the fencerow before I yelled out at him. I gave the officer the address of his residence he walked back to.


----------



## Nitro_boy (Apr 1, 2005)

Snakecharmer said:


> Since when do you need full camo to sight in a gun. Did he actually shoot a deer? Were you in the tree stand the whole time?



He shot at deer that were between us but I didn't venture any closer to see if he hit one or not. He threatened me and then I told him I was calling the game warden. My DXT is no match for a 12 gauge past 70 yards. He didn't have to drive the property was behind his house.


----------



## Nitro_boy (Apr 1, 2005)

Found the headless buck body today and I'm sick to my stomach. Only patch of woods that I have exclusive access too and I have to deal with this Jack wagon. He also cut out back straps and left the rest.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Nitro_boy said:


> He threatened me and then I told him I was calling the game warden. My DXT is no match for a 12 gauge past 70 yards. .


Thats why I always carry my trusty .45 concealed while hunting You just never know!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Nitro_boy said:


> Found the headless buck body today and I'm sick to my stomach. Only patch of woods that I have exclusive access too and I have to deal with this Jack wagon. He also cut out back straps and left the rest.


That might be enough for the game warden....they can do DNA testing of the meat and horns(head) if it is in his possession and from the carcass.....TURN HIM IN


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

I second that turn him in


----------



## Nitro_boy (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm waiting for a follow up from game warden. I have already contacted them last week when it all went down.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

I hope they nail him good! That's about a bunch of BS when they waste the animal and cut off the head. I'm disgusted by this cause it's been happening for years where I hunt. Road hunters poaching bucks and just chopping off the heads. I'm letting these things walk and grow older to produce some trophy's and I don't even get a chance at em cause their all poached off by the start of the season. Total BS!


----------

